#ubuntu-pe 2009-01-12
<Ddiods> Buenas
<xander21c> Holas
<genelyk> Hi
<eduardo> Buenas tardes
<eduardo> Me he descargado eclipse para programar en C/C++ pero creo se debe instalar un plug..
<eduardo> podrían ayudarme
#ubuntu-pe 2009-01-13
<Ddiods> Buenas
<luis-venz> hola
<luis-venz> alquien
<luis-venz> ubuntu es compatiple con direx, y los juegos que c mueven en su plataforma?
<Sup3rK3n> hola
<Sup3rK3n> buenos dias
<Sup3rK3n> mies estimados una consulta
<Sup3rK3n> soy novato
<Sup3rK3n> tengo mi lectora como principal y mi disco IDE como esclavo el cual le instale CENTOS
<Sup3rK3n> coloque mi disco SCSI con WIN XP
<alemcito> y que paso?
<Sup3rK3n> coloque al ide como primer disco de booteo
<Sup3rK3n> dado que grub me muestra a elegir
<Sup3rK3n> centos carga
<alemcito> y peudes elejir?
<Sup3rK3n> pero cuando elijo WIN XP se queda en
<alemcito> ??
<Sup3rK3n> title Win Xp         rootnoverify (hd0,0)         chainloader +1
<Sup3rK3n> y no lo bootea al xp
<alemcito> mmmm
<Sup3rK3n> tengo q entrar al bios para cambiar el disco a boootear
<alemcito> puedes reinstalarle el grub
<alemcito> mmm:S
<Sup3rK3n> hay pero la orden esta bien?
<Sup3rK3n> title Win Xp         rootnoverify (hd0,0)         chainloader +1
<alemcito> intenta px
<alemcito> title		Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<alemcito> root		(hd0,0)
<alemcito> savedefault
<alemcito> makeactive
<alemcito> chainloader	+1
<alemcito> yo tengo ese en mi compu
<Sup3rK3n> hay manuales en internet con booteo de xp y linux
<alemcito> yo tengo uno debajme buscarlo
<alemcito> broder puedes usar este http://dfcdfc69.wordpress.com/2008/10/09/instalar-gfx-grub/
<Sup3rK3n> pero no una part lei q con DISCO IDE y SCSI habrian problemas
<Sup3rK3n> pero no mostraban la solution
<Sup3rK3n> a ver probare con eso
<alemcito> sierto siempre saca un respaldo
<Sup3rK3n> pense q era la instalacion pero en mi casa probe igual
<Sup3rK3n> solo q en mi casa tengo un disco de 80 GB y a la diferencia le colocare UBUNTU, esta en proceso de descarga
<Sup3rK3n> y sucedio el mismo problema con CENTOS, q no bootea al xp
<alemcito> as gedit / boot/grub/menu.lst
<alemcito> y muestrame lo que hay dentro de esa
<Sup3rK3n> todo?
<Sup3rK3n> default=2 timeout=7 splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz hiddenmenu
<Sup3rK3n> title CentOS (2.6.18-92.1.22.el5)         root (hd0,0)         kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.18-92.1.22.el5 ro root=/dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00 rhgb quiet         initrd /initrd-2.6.18-92.1.22.el5.img
<Sup3rK3n> title CentOS (2.6.18-92.el5)         root (hd0,0)
<Sup3rK3n> kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.18-92.el5 ro root=/dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00 rhgb quiet
<Sup3rK3n> initrd /initrd-2.6.18-92.el5.img
<Sup3rK3n> title Win Xp
<Sup3rK3n> rootnoverify (hd0,0)         chainloader +1
<Sup3rK3n> eso es
<alemcito> ya reinstala el grub
<Sup3rK3n> el disco de XP es SATA
<alemcito> me parece que esta mal instado
<alemcito> instalado
<alemcito> cual instalaste primero?
<alemcito> el guindos o el gnu linux
<Sup3rK3n> mi disco xp se habia quemado
<Sup3rK3n> asi q instale linux en un disco ide q tenia
<Sup3rK3n> despues para instalar xp cambie el booteo
<Sup3rK3n> reinstalare el xp
<Sup3rK3n> solo reinstalo el grub?
<alemcito> sip
<Sup3rK3n> coloco los discos de centos y solo reinstalo grub, no?
<Sup3rK3n> soy novato
<Sup3rK3n> probare entonces
<Sup3rK3n> ya vuelvo
<lgonzales> Hola a todos
#ubuntu-pe 2009-01-14
<xander21c1> Holas
 * xander21c1 KDE intenta seducirme
<Juanpe> nu
<Ddiods> Buenas
#ubuntu-pe 2009-01-15
<coby> hola alguien podria decfirme como cnseguir un cd apton
<coby> es que tengo ubuntu studio pero no tengo internet
<niko151291> hola disculpa necesito ayuda
<niko151291> con mi conexion de internet acabo de instalar ubuntu y no se k IP colocar
<redrebel> usualmente debe detectarlo solo con DHCP
<niko151291> no lo detecta
<niko151291> es una conexion de red cableada
<niko151291> Ayudaaaaaa
<mib_18gof7> hola necesito ayuda con el IP de Ubuntu
<mib_18gof7> ayuda
<mib_9hm6ea> hola
<mib_9hm6ea> necesito ayuda con el IP de Ubuntu me lo pueden dar
<redrebel>                     <rich:panel>
<mib_0bymle> hola disculpen
<mib_0bymle> alguien me puede ayudar a colocar el IP
<striker_2099> hola
<striker_2099> hola a todos
<genelyk> OLA
#ubuntu-pe 2009-01-16
<gonchi> hola
<gonchi> soy nuevo  quisera saber muchas cosas ?
<gonchi> sobre los software libre
<gonchi> hola  estann ?
<gonchi> hola
<revenger98> hola
<xander21c> brillantejcoh: pasame el dato cuanto termines con tu listado
<brillantejcoh> ok xander21c
<xander21c> sobre polo quizas para febrero mande hacer una tanda mas del normal o quizas nuevo modelo
<gonchi> hola
<gonchi> buenas tardes
<brillantejcoh> bacan xander21c, piensa mas en los gorditos
<xander21c> jaja si
<xander21c> yo tambien estoy igual
<mecanico> hola
<mecanico> por favor
<mecanico> alguien que me absuelva algunas dudas
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> q novelas?
<xander21c> ubuntulog!
<xander21c> ChanServ!
<Genelyk> xD!
<patotrueque> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2009-01-17
<cfoch> hola
<cesar345> hola buenos dias
<cesar345> acabo de instalar el ubuntu 8.10 en una acer aspire 5710 y no me funciona la camara, el lector de tarjetas sd, y la tarjeta de video por que cuando abro ventanas salen lineas de colores como si se colgara y recien carga y algunas cosas en 3d no se ve si me pudieran ayudar por favor
<cesar345> si me pudieran ayudar por favor o diganame donde voy para que me ayuden
<fernando345> hola buenos dias
<fernando345> acabo de instalar ubuntu 8.10 en una acer aspire y no funciona la cam, el lector de tarjetas sd, y alparecer la tarjeta de video por que cuando abro las ventanas salen lineas de colores pasa un momento y se estabiliza, y no puedo correr programas en 3d si me pudieran ayudar por favor
<mib_14sxww> HOLA
<mib_14sxww> QUISIERA AYUDA POR FAVOR
#ubuntu-pe 2009-01-18
<mib_0l2k10> holas
<mib_0l2k10> soy nuevo en este mundo de ubuntu
<mib_0l2k10> me pueden ayudar
<mib_2gpz83> hola necesito ayuda tecnica
<mib_2gpz83> con mi compu
<mib_2gpz83> es un laptop hp pavilion dv2872la
<mib_2gpz83> tengo epaticionado una partge con win7 y la otra con ubuntu
<mib_2gpz83> kla cual cuando entro a la red no sale la cargar el sistem ubuntu
<mib_2gpz83> pero si en la win7
<mib_2gpz83> no lo entiendo bueno entre a esas configuraciones k mensionan pero nada
<mib_2gpz83> el ubuntu k instale es el ultimo
<mib_2gpz83> esta todo bien velocidad  todos los driver s se configuraron bien solo es el problema de la red
<mib_2gpz83> ha es una red x cable no es usb
<mib_2gpz83> porfis aclaren mis dudas
<mib_2gpz83> ya k parace muy interansante este sistema
<mib_2gpz83> y kisiera indagar
<mib_2gpz83> mi correo es apb.aragon@gmail.com
<mib_2gpz83> mi tarjeta la reconoce no entender
<mib_2gpz83> Marvell Yukon 88E8039 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
<mib_2gpz83> esta todo bien
<mib_2gpz83> k pacha
#ubuntu-pe 2010-01-20
<ligeia> czam
<czam> ligeia hola
<ligeia> :)
#ubuntu-pe 2011-01-18
<Ddiods> Buenas...
<andreserl> nxvl: cuanto se demoran para crear correos @canonical y dar acceso al wiki y etc etc
<nxvl> andreserl: yo el primer dia ya tenia todo
<andreserl> nxvl: -_-... creo que voy a tener que joder.. mas bien... sabes el nick de Sarah Bongard?
<nxvl> andreserl: tas en el irc de canonical?
<andreserl> nxvl: nop, pero tb estan en freenode, solo que no me acuerdo su nick
<nxvl> no los de HR
<nxvl> ah no si ta
<andreserl> nxvl: si pe estan conectados pero no estan en ningun canal
#ubuntu-pe 2011-01-19
<ovejo> saludos
<ovejo> no puedo hacer que reconosca mi tarjeta de red inalambrica
<ovejo> ya actualice todo por cable pero nada
<ovejo> hola
<ovejo> ...
<johndrafgo> hola
<johndrafgo> hola mundo
<ovejo> ...
#ubuntu-pe 2011-01-20
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: ya estoy en el directory
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: si, si te vi
<RoAkSoAx> :)
<nxvl> sigo siendo el unico q aparece en Peru
<nxvl> ;)
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: hahah sip
<Novatoo> alguien que me pueda dar una mano
<Novatoo> necesito instalar el eclipse
<Novatoo> se que necesito el jdk de java
<Novatoo> pero la verdad esto me esta confundiendo
<Novatoo> alguien con un tiempo de sobra para una pequeña explicacion
#ubuntu-pe 2011-01-21
<Oxidizer-X> Hallo! :D
<Oxidizer-X> ...
<Oxidizer-X> j
#ubuntu-pe 2011-01-23
<bucles> hi
#ubuntu-pe 2012-01-16
<insane696> Hola
#ubuntu-pe 2012-01-17
<md_> hello! one question, ¿why I get "W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-armel/Packages.gz 404 Not found" when I do "do-release-upgrade" if us.archive.ubuntu.com don't appear in sources.list? thanks!
#ubuntu-pe 2012-01-18
<xander21c> Hola
<Lordofsraam> Hola amigos
<saimazoon> hola
<saimazoon> alguien?
<miguel> hola a todos
<Guest37339> hola a todos
<SergioMeneses> Guest37339, saludos
#ubuntu-pe 2012-01-20
<kirk> hola
<poshex> buenos dias una consulta el ubunto es en castellano... sobre lo que es ubuntu wibi
<poshex> ???
<poshex> alguien alli queresponda
<poshex> ?????
<poshex> hello
<poshex> hiii
<poshex> holas
#ubuntu-pe 2013-01-14
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: tu eres parte del equipo de ubuntu-beginners ?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: sep, por que?
<viperhoot> se vence mi membresía en launchpad
<JoseeAntonioR> dejame ver
<viperhoot> y no estoy muy seguro de cómo renovarla
<viperhoot> aunque debo ser sincero, poco he hecho por ese equipo
<viperhoot> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: a ver, un segundo
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ping nhandler via pm
<viperhoot> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: btw, alguna idea en segunda opcion como hosting?
<JoseeAntonioR> puedo dar mi vps por un par de dias, pero no mas
<viperhoot> por ahí tengo alguien que puede ayudarnos
<viperhoot> cómo quedó eso de la internacionalización de sitios ?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: paciencia, falta hablar con Marco Ceppi
<viperhoot> ojalá ojalá, salimos beneficiados todos con eso
<viperhoot> nhandler está ausente por lo visto
<viperhoot> ya luego ojalá lo ubique
<JoseeAntonioR> dejale el mensaje
<viperhoot> si
<JoseeAntonioR> para eso estan los irc bouncers, el backlog :)
<viperhoot> hehehe si
<viperhoot> yo también ya fugo
<viperhoot> mañana desde recontra temprano inicia mi dá x/
<viperhoot> *día
<JoseeAntonioR> ouch, bueno suerte
<viperhoot> ya compré una cámara con android 4.1
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: cualquier cosa te ubico antes de empezar el Q&A con Jono
<viperhoot> 450 solanos :P
<JoseeAntonioR> woo, que paja!
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola, Emma_ !
<viperhoot> la verdad si
<viperhoot> una ganga
<Emma_> Que tal
<JoseeAntonioR> todo bien por aqui :)
 * viperhoot también saluda a Emma_ 
<viperhoot> bueno, ya nos leemos después ;)
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: cualquier cosa del ask, ya te voy avisando
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: empiezo Q&A a las 2pm hora local, tengo preparation 10min antes, cualquier cosa avisas
<JoseeAntonioR> ninja'ed! :P
<viperhoot> ojalá me de tiempo
<JoseeAntonioR> si no yo lo reviso :)
<JoseeAntonioR> nos vemos!
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: te mando ni bien pueda la clave del dominio
<JoseeAntonioR> perfecto
<viperhoot> todo está en mi casa en cajamarca, no puedo mucho desde acá :S
<JoseeAntonioR> no hay problema, relajacion
<viperhoot> algún amigo tendrá que hacerme el favor de invadir mi habitación y sacar esa info de mi escritorio jajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> todo saldra bien a fin de cuentas
<viperhoot> listo, ya nos vemos
<jhoselp> #ubuntu-es
<jhoselp> alguien usa ubuntu server 12.04
#ubuntu-pe 2013-01-15
<jhoselp> #ubuntu-es
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, dias!
<JoseeAntonioR> hola hola, SergioMeneses!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, a q horas arranca hoy el classroom?
<JoseeAntonioR> 2pm hora peruana
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: 2pm su hora
<JoseeAntonioR> hay una de 2 a 3, y otra de 4 a 5
<SergioMeneses> porque las veo de media hora?
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm?
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom
<SergioMeneses> de a 30minutos
<SergioMeneses> o al menos ese es el cronograma que se tiene
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: dejeme confirmar con balloons
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, por eso te digo
<JoseeAntonioR> me parece raro eso, de todos modos voy a confirmar
<SergioMeneses> es lo q se maneja ahora por la lista del qa team
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, dale
<JoseeAntonioR> usualmente las sesiones standalone son  de 1h
<JoseeAntonioR> de todos modos confirmare y cualquier cambio le aviso
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, claro porque deben ajustar el contenido a una hora
<SergioMeneses> al menos yo ando trabajando sobre la media hora
<SergioMeneses> o0
<JoseeAntonioR> usualmente se hace porque IRC es lento, la gente tiene que leer y luego escribir
<JoseeAntonioR> y luego las preguntas
<JoseeAntonioR> si fuera on air, podria ser media hora
<SergioMeneses> seguro!
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: there you go
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, thanks a lot my friend!
<JoseeAntonioR> np
<jhoselp> disculpen pero he instalado un disco duro en raid con 4 particiones cada disco, pero no logro utilizar las particiones; como lo puedo hacer
<jhoselp> necesito ayuda con discos raid1 por favor
<JoseeAntonioR> @op
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, w?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: huh?
<SergioMeneses> que fue eso del veto?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: se le ha advertido al usuario que pida el soporte en #ubuntu-es ya que en -pe nadie le puede ayudar, y sigue insistiendo via pm
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: lo he forwardeado a #ubuntu-es por el momento
<JoseeAntonioR> pero me quedare como op un rato en caso vuelva
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, veo
<SergioMeneses> algo radical
<SergioMeneses> pero bueno
<JoseeAntonioR> ya se le advirtio, y no es un ban, es solo un forward
<JoseeAntonioR> de todos modos puede volver, y se le volvera a advertir
<JoseeAntonioR> el usuario va asi por DIAS
<SergioMeneses> veo
<SergioMeneses> vale
<JoseeAntonioR> de todos modos gracias por preguntar
<SergioMeneses> igual es valido JoseeAntonioR no te preocupes
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, danielh anda de vacaciones todavia?
<JoseeAntonioR> si, lamentablemente :(
<JoseeAntonioR> lo extraño
<JoseeAntonioR> bbiab, lunch
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> back
#ubuntu-pe 2013-01-16
<argos> Hola Usuarios
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: alguna idea en cuando van a hacer ~ubuntu-pe open? la solicitud esta desde el año pasado
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, saludos! en cuanto a la herencia de ubuntu-es y -es-locos?
<JoseeAntonioR> sep
<SergioMeneses> la solucion fue que cada team abandonara esos teams pero aun no tengo la opinion de efrain
<SergioMeneses> la verdad no se si efrain siga en el council
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: cada team no puede abandonar, tienen que removerlo los lp admins
<JoseeAntonioR> council de que?
<JoseeAntonioR> ah, si, lococouncil
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si pues deben pasar la solicitud de darse de baja
<SergioMeneses> pero quiero hacer una contrapropuesta
<SergioMeneses> pero no he podido concretar ideas
<JoseeAntonioR> me avisa, por favor
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, claro
#ubuntu-pe 2013-01-17
<esteban1815_> buenas tardes
<esteban1815_> alguien me podria ayudar, tengo un problema al bloquear https con squid
#ubuntu-pe 2013-01-19
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: regulares noticias, desde el jueves que viene gestiono alojamiento web
<JoseeAntonioR> that means...
<viperhoot> el lunes converso con mi jefe a ver si atraca reservarme algo
<JoseeAntonioR> YAY!
<viperhoot> algo de espacio me refiero
<viperhoot> ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: nunca mande el mail a la RCP
<viperhoot> Crees que debamos?
<viperhoot> Yo la verdad lo veo complicado que nos ofrezcan así nomás un .pe
<JoseeAntonioR> cuestion de averiguar
<JoseeAntonioR> uno nunca sabe
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: hay que probar sino, igual nada perdemos
<JoseeAntonioR> mañana me encargo  de eso
<viperhoot> bacán
<viperhoot> ya con eso es una solución al menos
#ubuntu-pe 2014-01-13
<YOVAN> holaa
<YOVAN> estan algien
<YOVAN> ayudaa
<YOVAN> una pregunta tengo una i5 de cuarta generacion la placa madre es gigabyte  ga-b85m-d3h integrada..  le instale el ubuntu 13.10
<YOVAN> lo instala correctamente
<YOVAN> trabaja normal.. pero
<YOVAN> de unos momentos  se cuelga  con una patalla de colorescomo una nova que cabiar rapidamente de colores  bueno de todos lo colores.. y solo tengo que reinicialo y  luego se arregla lo renicion con el boton reset por que no funciona nada
<YOVAN> ???  no hay nadieeeeee grrrgrgrgrgr
#ubuntu-pe 2015-01-16
<Kento__> Hola a todos
